# pooping in the house at 8 months



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

Racquet is now eight months old and the last two days he has found a place to poop in the house. This is a first. We have given him more freedom this past month . What are your thoughts to stop this behavior now.?
Thanks for your in-put. He is now behind his large gated area (kitchen nook area)with the door open to the back yard.
Elayne


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ECudmore said:


> Racquet is now eight months old and the last two days he has found a place to poop in the house. This is a first. We have given him more freedom this past month . What are your thoughts to stop this behavior now.?
> Thanks for your in-put. He is now behind his large gated area (kitchen nook area)with the door open to the back yard.
> Elayne


It's normal for puppies to backslide sometimes. If need be, you can keep him on a leash right next to you for a while until he learns this isn't the thing to do.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

funny... Cash who is 11 months just had a few poops in the same place in the dining room --this is the first time he has made a mistake in months --- maybe it was the full moon. we didn't catch him at it because he has been so good we weren;t watching his every move. But now we are watching him again. Jasper also had a few accidents after I thought he was trained-- I think they just test the waters as they get older. 

If eventually you want Racquet to have more freedom I think you should let him have the run of the house but really watch him and correct him (we gated the upstairs and shut doors so we had less to watch) I usually make the place they made a mistake a play area. They don't go where they live so if you make the whole house theirs they are more likely to keep it clean. 

good luck.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Logan did the same thing at 8 months. We just kept him a little more sequestered when we were not home, and kept a closer eye on him when we were & he "outgrew" his bad behavior in a week or so.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

It must be a full moon. Scudder who is 10 months and Freddie who is almost 2 years just took a poop in my livingroom! I was floored. I couldn't believe my freddie would do such a thing. I had those rooms closed off for almost 10 months, but finally opened it up. That's were my step daughters dog had all his accidents. I steam cleaned the carpets a dozen or so times. Maybe they can still smell it. I can't help you here.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

At about 8.5 months Oreo did backslide, so my breeder suggested I start from square one with him. Just like when we first got him home. Oreo is crate trained, so what we did, was that I kept him tethered to me, when I could not watch him, even for a few minutes, I crated him. He was given his playtime and limited freedom right after his potty break, and then when it came closer to the next potty break to avoid accidents I crated him until it was time to go out. If we ever went out to potty and Oreo did not fully eliminate, we went right back to crating him for 20 mins and then take him out until he would potty.

I did this for about 5 days and Oreo was right on track again. My breeder told me the at times they get a bit of a "brain fart" and forget where to go until you guide them and keep things consistent. Good luck


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Make sure you clean it up and use something to get the odor out. We use Nature's Miracle. 
Dusty did this a few times from when we got her at 7 months till maybe 14 months or so, but she has not had any kind of accident in the house for several months now. We still confine her to an ex-pen when we are not home, but when we've forgotten, we haven't come back to any issues.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

DAJsMom said:


> Make sure you clean it up and use something to get the odor out. We use Nature's Miracle.
> Dusty did this a few times from when we got her at 7 months till maybe 14 months or so, but she has not had any kind of accident in the house for several months now. We still confine her to an ex-pen when we are not home, but when we've forgotten, we haven't come back to any issues.


I used that too, plus the steam cleaner.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Funny my husband just told me he found two presents in the hall as well . it is the **** kitchen remodel / unfortunately today i was busy and they have been getting too much freedom .. I cannot put up the doggie gates as yet and it is getting too cold to sit in the backyard all the time .
I do not like to crate them more than necessary but it looks like we go back to smaller spaces .. and longer walks ..


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I agree with you in trying to avoid confining them too often. Oreo is always with us or someone and we never have left him for more than 3 hrs alone. If it longer we get someone to babysit him. It just could be a simple confusion for the pup, but no worries, it will get resolved with consistency and patience.... Ha, funny I say that NOW, because back then I thought we were totally on a complete backslide - but since then he has not had an accident.


----------

